# Moving On



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

My wife and I need some space now that the kids are all grown-up. We are taking delivery of a 2015 Arctic Fox 27-5L fiver by Northwood Manufacturing. The days of bunks, crawling in and out of rear slides jack-knife sofas are gone. I am still a fan of the site and wish all of you happy camping.

http://www.trailerlife.com/camper-trailer-news/silver-lining-arctic-fox-27-5l/


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Paul!!! You're gonna love your new 5th wheel. We just made the move to a 5th wheel as well and had our maiden voyage just last week (not counting the driveway camping)

You're going to love how easy a 5th wheel tow and how EASY hitching up will be now.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats Paul!!! You're gonna love your new 5th wheel. We just made the move to a 5th wheel as well and had our maiden voyage just last week (not counting the driveway camping)
> 
> You're going to love how easy a 5th wheel tow and how EASY hitching up will be now.


I can't wait!! I got the trailer with auto landing gear and leveling. A few taps on the buttons and it is done. No more bending and cranking.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A salute and farewell to you, Master Chief Ret. from Master Sargent Ret.

Happy Sailing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul said:


> I can't wait!! I got the trailer with auto landing gear and leveling. A few taps on the buttons and it is done. No more bending and cranking.


We got that too....LOVE IT!!

Just make sure your dealer sets the level before you try it. Ours was not set and when I hit the auto-level the first time, it cranked both passenger side tires off the ground....I almost wet my pants trying to stop the darn thing.

I now know how to set it myself...


----------

